# Особенности мужской измены



## Mila (27 Окт 2010)

*"Все мужчины изменяют", - говорят пессимистки, вздыхая. "Но некоторым удается это скрывать", - с лукавой улыбкой добавляют некоторые из них.*

*Овен *даже мысли не допускает об измене, пока он влюблен - чувство захватывает его целиком, не оставляя места для нового увлечения, легкомысленного флирта. Пока он носит вас на руках, осыпает подарками и знаками внимания, обещает звезды с неба и золотые горы, в его верности можно не сомневаться. Насторожиться стоит в тот момент, когда он начинает обращать внимание на других женщин - Анджелину Джоли, Юлию Тимошенко, Оксану Федорову… Именно это является веским доказательством того, что его Любимая, еще недавно являвшаяся бесспорной обладательницей титула Самой Прекрасной Дамы на Земле, стала ему менее интересна. А там и до соседки Нади недалеко. Об измене Овна проще всего узнать от него самого: обманывать он не умеет и не любит, а жестокую правду произносит легко, порой с некоторым тайным наслаждением. Овен Неверный доволен собой и ни в грош не ставит свою несчастную бывшую Большую Любовь - ведь она была ошибкой, в конце концов. Бедолага, он еще не знает, что следующая окажется ничуть не лучше.

*Тельцы* - мужчины, в общем-то, не гонящиеся за лаврами Казановы и не так-то легко теряющие голову. Однако не торопятся с выбором Той Самой Женщины и, если вы узнали, что не являетесь для Тельца единственной, значит, просто были принятым к рассмотрению вариантом. Догадаться об этом не составит труда. Если Телец не разглядывает вас под микроскопом, старательно изучая недостатки и достоинства, не расспрашивает о самых мелких происшествиях, не интересуется историей семьи и планами на будущее, не стремится давать советы по любому поводу - значит, вы перестали быть существенной частью его жизни. Следует также иметь в виду, что, в отличие от многих других мужчин, Телец не гордится своими победами, они его скорее огорчают, ведь каждая из них становится доказательством того, что он не нашел еще свою единственную, замечательную и несравненную. А потому верным признаком непостоянства Тельца может стать его с каждым днем усиливающаяся мрачность, замкнутость, пессимизм. Мужчина с глазами страдальца, понуро опустивший голову, но не упускающий возможности оценить ножки шествующих мимо дам - это и есть Телец Изменяющий. Самое удивительное, что многим пресловутым дамам он кажется просто неотразимым.

Самый верный признак непостоянства *Близнецов* - это постоянство. Да-да, ничего странного в этом нет. Вспомните, как совсем недавно он удивлял вас ежедневно, демонстрируя новые грани характера, меняя кардинально свое мировоззрение, не уставая переворачивать жизнь с ног на голову. Вот тогда-то лишь вы владели его помыслами, лишь вам он открывался в полной мере, вам нес свои радости и печали, с вами делился поминутно меняющимися планами. Как только кажется, что ваш вечный ребенок Близнец остепенился, возмужал и образумился - это значит, что он уже чей-то чужой вечный ребенок Близнец. Правда, торопиться с выводами не стоит, все-таки не исключено, что он просто устал или переживает нелегкие времена. Близнец-Обманщик отличается от Близнеца Печального лукавым огнем, порой вспыхивающим в его глазах, и улыбкой столь же хитрой, сколь и очаровательной.

*Раку *нелегко дается измена, ведь он очень хочет быть идеальным семьянином, верным возлюбленным и надежным партнером. Кроме того, он догадывается о том, как больно быть обманутым в лучших чувствах, и не хочет заставлять страдать того, кто ему небезразличен. Если новое увлечение все же нечаянно нагрянуло, он сомневается и ищет себе оправдания, делится тревогами с друзьями, ищет выход, который бы устроил все заинтересованные стороны, и охотно переложит ответственность за происходящее на чужие плечи. Догадаться об измене Рака помогут долгие разговоры о том, как непроста жизнь, как несовершенны люди, как много труда нужно вкладывать в отношения с той, кого любишь - и как легко порой найти взаимопонимание с человеком, который еще недавно был совсем чужим. Неверный Рак тоскует, оплакивает крушение надежд на счастье, которое было так возможно, и не решается предпринять решительные шаги; печальный и скрытный, он винит во всем себя и несправедливую судьбу, а порой и вас заодно - просто как ее слепое орудие.

*Лев *не умеет скрывать измену, ведь каждой своей избранницей он привык и гордиться, и хвастаться. Он не в силах удержаться от того, чтобы появиться с очередной дамой сердца на светском мероприятии, блеснуть ее красотой как медалью за отвагу, и не задумывается о том, что прежняя Прекрасная Возлюбленная может узнать об этом. О непостоянстве Льва сочтут своим долгом сообщить вам те, кому он когда-то перешел дорогу, ведь недостатка в недоброжелателях представители этого знака не испытывают. Если же таковых нет, прислушайтесь к его собственным словам: вероятнее всего, он снова и снова будет указывать вам на ваши недостатки и несовершенства, подчеркивая, что некоторым другим женщинам они не свойственны. Лев Неверный доволен собой, ведь он пополнил список своих побед; в своей наивности он верит, что сделал для вас достаточно, осчастливив вас своим вниманием - а теперь должен порадовать им и кого-то еще. Для полноты картины не хватает еще одной пикантной детали: Львы могут слегка преувеличить урожай, собранный на поле адюльтера. Просто так, из детской непосредственности.

*Девы* славятся своим постоянством, да и покорить мужчину, родившегося под этим знаком Зодиака, под силу не каждой. Но если до измены дело все же дошло, у обманутой в лучших чувствах женщины есть шанс никогда не узнать об этом: Девы отличаются осторожностью, порой достойной лучшего применения. Если мужчина-Дева встретил Ту Самую, ради которой он мог бы рискнуть проверенными временем и дорогими сердцу отношениями, он все равно едва ли захочет сделать это, а если все же сделает - тайна останется покрытой мраком. Не исключено, что секрет раскроет Та Самая, не подозревая, что сразу же перестанет быть таковой, ибо болтунов обоего пола Девы не жалуют. Впрочем, есть один верный признак, позволяющий отличить Деву-Изменщика - это фраза: "Я полюбил другую", которая не подлежит ни обсуждению, ни обжалованию.

*Весы *редко бывают уличены в непостоянстве, хотя порой проводят немало времени меж двух и более огней. Мужчина этого знака умеет если не управлять своими чувствами, то контролировать их, выделяя своим избранницам те доли, которых они заслуживают - и вы можете долго не замечать, что от вашей кто-то отщипывает по кусочку. Он не прикладывает усилий для того, чтобы скрываться, но правда все же не выходит наружу: парадокс, возможный лишь потому, что Весы умеют выстраивать отношения, устраивающие всех. Весы-Обманщик может быть разоблачен лишь благодаря невероятно неудачному стечению обстоятельств или тайному страху перед тем, что пресловутое стечение все же будет иметь место. Порой лишь по повышенной тревожности, лишенный видимых причин, можно догадаться, что в жизни такого персонажа происходит не что-то не то, а Именно Та.

*Скорпионов*, даже самых верных и безупречно нравственных, часто подозревают в измене их слишком ревнивые или не слишком хорошо понимающие избранницы. Действительно, поневоле задумаешься, когда на голову твою проливается то дождь из лепестков роз, то град упреков. Скорпионы сложны, и им самим порой не под силу разобраться со своими чувствами. Да, порой находятся желающие в этом помочь - наивные, доверчивые особы, не подозревающие, какой груз они взваливают себе на плечи. Скорпион Изменяющий становится так хитер, что попадает в собственные ловушки; он строит планы необыкновенной коварности, но в момент эмоционального накала - по правде говоря, одного из многочисленных эмоциональных накалов, - вполне может сболтнуть лишнее. И тут, прежде, чем признать себя несчастной, обманутой и преданной, попробуйте не поверить ушам своим. Получилось? Ну что ж, значит, поводов для беспокойства нет. Ведь если Скорпион вас выбрал, значит, у вас есть интуиция, от которой ничто не скроется.

Даже самый серьезный *Стрелец *всегда немного непоседа. Его жажда приключений совершенно неуемна, и приключения романтического свойства исключением не являются. В большинстве случаев об измене он даже не задумывается, а потому не чувствует себя ни виноватым, ни неверным - так уж случилось, что очередной вершиной, попавшей в поле его зрения, оказалась не Джомолунгма, а Она; ничего не поделаешь, надо покорять. Еще задолго до того, как победа будет одержана, Стрелец наверняка расскажет кому-то о том, что собирается сделать - ну просто ради того, чтобы его отговорили. Услышав, что ничего сложного в поставленной задаче нет, он быстро утратит к ней интерес. Запретный плод манит Стрельца лишь потому, что висит высоко; вкус тайны не по нраву представителям этого знака. Решившись на штурм и поняв, что Она и правда не сравнится с Джомолунгмой, Неверный Стрелец будет несколько пристыжен и наверняка пожалеет о том, что ввязался в недостойное его дело. Именно эта разочарованность, которая приходит на смену воодушевлению первооткрывателя, порой и позволяет разоблачить его.

*Козерог* долго строит планы и обдумывает их тщательно; это касается романтических отношений не в меньшей мере, чем любой другой сферы жизни. Еще задолго до того, как Она взглянет в его сторону, Козерог взвесит все "за" и "против", составит собственное мнение о том, как будут развиваться их отношения, и как именно он будет держать их в тайне. Прежде, чем договориться с Ней о встрече, он приучит вас к тому, что занят и не в силах уделять вам много времени; он наметит маршруты прогулок и выберет места, где будут проходит романтические свидания, он предусмотрит все… Лишь для того, чтобы в последний момент решить, что овчинка выделки определенно не стоит. Если все же возникает Та, ради которой стоило бы прилагать все вышеописанные усилия, он редко бывает столь осмотрителен, поскольку неожиданно и абсолютно теряет голову. Козерога-Изменника легко разоблачить, ведь он упрямо совершает нелепые ошибки одну за другой, в душе понимая, к чему это приведет, но втайне надеясь, что его промахи останутся незамеченными.

*Водолей *не любит скрываться, и если вынужден делать это, то чувствует себя неуютно. Тайные отношения не доставляют представителям этого знака большого удовольствия, ведь приходится прикладывать серьезные усилия для того, чтобы всех держать в неведении, а награда за труды порой оказывается скромнее, чем он ожидал. Но все же тяга к разнообразию порой берет верх, и Водолей сближается с женщиной лишь потому, что она совсем непохожа на Ту, Другую. А потом оказывается, что все же похожа. А потом - снова непохожа… Ах, как же это его утомляет! Бесконечные колебания, сомнения в принятых решениях перебираются из сферы романтических отношений в другие области жизни, и вот он месяцами думает над тем, какая обивка для дивана лучше, какого цвета должен быть зонтик, где поставить рабочий стол. Неверный Водолей весь - сомнение и раздумье. Он не выбирает между синицей в руках и журавлем в небе, он сам и синица и журавль, и небо и рука, и печаль и радость. Ох, и нелегко же ему приходится, бедолаге!

Если вы любите мужчину-*Рыбы,* то вы любите и его мечты. Он привык к этому, и искренне уверен в том, что вы также полюбите и его мечты о другой женщине. Нет, конечно, он далеко не всегда будет столь откровенен; он ограничится намеками, он напустит тумана, он убедится в том, что Она вам тоже нравится. Что вы могли бы подружиться. Поладить. Если это невозможно, он постарается устроить вашу жизнь. Он будет мечтать о том, что вы встретите достойного мужчину, настоящего Принца - и будет делиться с вами этими мечтами, в надежде, что вы полюбите и их, а, возможно, сделаете первый шаг к их осуществлению. Самые отчаянные могут грезить о восточном гареме. Рыбы - Изменщик Наивный никогда не теряет надежды на то, что все волшебным образом устроится наилучшим для всех образом. А вот Рыбы - Изменщик Коварный - это совсем другой подвид; он уже знает, куда приводят подобные мечты, и действует тайно, используя всю свою фантазию для сокрытия сомнительных подвигов. Он восхищается собственной непогрешимостью, не подозревая, что каждый встречный - а уж тем более вы - видит в нем авантюриста и вряд ли захочет поддерживать с ним серьезные отношения.


----------



## Drongo (16 Ноя 2010)

Mila написал(а):


> даже мысли не допускает об измене, пока он влюблен - чувство захватывает его целиком, не оставляя места для нового увлечения, легкомысленного флирта


Вот, кстати, да. Иногда у девочек может быть по два мальчика, и один не знает о другом и т.д. Но я так не могу, если я открыт с одной, то то же самое с другой для меня не допустимо. Не люблю чувствовать себя виноватым, а именно "два фронта" это ощущение дадут.  Фронт один.

_...Ты не стреляешь из-за вала.
Не с призраком веду ли бой?
Не ты меня завоевала.
Я сам себя окружил тобой..._

Что-то в этом духе.


----------



## Сашка (16 Ноя 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Иногда у девочек может быть по два мальчика


А может и ещё больше))) И этому явлению есть своё название. А для мальчика - это нормально вполне, если конечно не подсаживаться на ухо девочке, не обещать то, чего не собираешься выполнять - это, имхо, непорядочно, а по взаминому согласию, без обмана - это нормально


----------



## Drongo (17 Ноя 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> А может и ещё больше)))


ни-ни, уж лучше пусть будет два. ))))


----------



## Сашка (17 Ноя 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> лучше пусть будет два.


Ну уж нет. Или верность одному, или ничего. А два или больше - не имеет значения. Я лично не намерен делить девочку ещё с кем то. И если так сложится, этот кто то огребёт по самое не хочу, а девочка пойдет на все четыре.


----------



## Drongo (17 Ноя 2010)

*Сашка*, А как бы ты поступил, если бы увидел её где-то с кем-то, тебе не знакомым?


----------



## зарина (17 Ноя 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Иногда у девочек может быть по два мальчика





Сашка написал(а):


> А для мальчика - это нормально вполне



Не думаю. Каждая из женщин хочет быть единственной.:curtsey:



Сашка написал(а):


> а по взаминому согласию, без обмана - это нормально



Такое бывает, но нормальным это не назовешь. Я так думаю.:mda:



Сашка написал(а):


> Я лично не намерен делить девочку ещё с кем то.



Как вам так можно, а как ей - то нельзя?
Какой-то двойственный подход 



Сашка написал(а):


> И если так сложится, этот кто то огребёт по самое не хочу,


Забияка 

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 30 секунд_


Drongo написал(а):


> как бы ты поступил, если бы увидел её где-то с кем-то, тебе не знакомым?



Хотя не у меня спрашиваете, я все же отвечу:
1. Никаких спешных выводов, возможно кто-то из ее друзей или родственников (коллег и т. д.)
2.Смотря где увидели.
3.Поговорить с нгей.
4. Решить для себя насколько важно.
5. Подумать, а что вы сделали не так. Разобраться в себе.
5. И лишь потом выводы и принятие решения. Удачи вам.


----------



## goredey (17 Ноя 2010)

*зарина*, надо было немножко подождать и посмотреть страстный спор между двух Александров.


----------



## Сашка (17 Ноя 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Сашка, А как бы ты поступил, если бы увидел её где-то с кем-то, тебе не знакомым?


Я бы не обрадовался, это точно. Хотя при каких обстоятельствах тоже важно. (просто общаются или она у него на коленях - разница есть? )


зарина написал(а):


> Никаких спешных выводов, возможно кто-то из ее друзей или родственников (коллег и т. д.)


 Это само собой, да такие отношения никто и не скрывает. Я имею ввиду ситуацию, когда девушка очень близко "дружит" с кем то в тайне от тебя. Да и близко зная человека, почти всегда можно определить, врёт он или нет.

*Drongo*, а ты согласился бы быть "запасным вариантом"?


----------



## Drongo (17 Ноя 2010)

зарина написал(а):


> Каждая из женщин хочет быть единственной


Так если она единственная у нескольких? )))



Сашка написал(а):


> Drongo, а ты согласился бы быть "запасным вариантом"?


Как мне кажется, до какого-то момента, она и сама не может точно определить кто из кого является "запасным вариантом". А ещё пока такой "запасной парашют" не раскроется, ты и знать не будешь об этом, может догадываться. Но я не хочу в запасниках быть.



Сашка написал(а):


> Хотя при каких обстоятельствах тоже важно


Да уж, если идёт с ним под ручку, то обстоятельства видны невооружённым глазом и спрашивать не надо. Я молча бы свалил. Ни драки, ни выяснений отношений. Зачем? Да и стоит ли?


----------



## Сашка (17 Ноя 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> единственная у нескольких





Drongo написал(а):


> она и сама не может точно определить кто из кого


это называется... все знают как это называется. И кто то будет ждать, пока она всех не перепробует (и на ней негде будет пробы ставить)? Лично я рога носить не собираюсь.



Drongo написал(а):


> Я молча бы свалил. Ни драки, ни выяснений отношений.


Это цивилизованно. Если сможешь сдержаться.


----------



## Drongo (17 Ноя 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> И кто то будет ждать, пока она всех не перепробует


Так это же не явно делается, ты и ведать не будешь.


----------



## Сашка (17 Ноя 2010)

имхо, обычно это делается с теми, кто где то недалеко. Найдется, кто расскажет. Ну а если у нее весь район в "друзьях" - только слепой не заметит


----------



## alena (17 Ноя 2010)

Немного не согласна с вами. :blush:
Девушка должна и имеет право общаться и с ребятами, и с подругами.
Аналогично, и ребята. Почему бы не общаться?
Другое дело, что серьезные отношения у нее должны быть с одним молодым человеком. И в этих отношениях не должно быть тайн и все должно быть по-честному. Я так думаю. :blush:
И даже, если бы я увидела, как мой молодой человек/будущий муж идет под ручку с девушкой/дамой, не стала бы устраивать сцен ревности.
Пригласила бы обоих домой, накормила, напоила чаем и в теплой домашней обстановке попыталась бы разговорить гостью.
Вполне возможно, что они встретились случайно. Может так оказаться, что девушка/дама - бывшая его одноклассница.
А из-за глупой ревности может разбиться семья или отношения с парнем прекратятся. :blush:


----------



## iolka (17 Ноя 2010)

alena написал(а):


> И даже, если бы я увидела, как мой молодой человек/будущий муж идет под ручку с девушкой/дамой, не стала бы устраивать сцен ревности.


ну не знаю, не всё так просто у меня бы было).. посмотрела бы как смотрят друг на друга, что говорят, мимику, насколько тесно прижались... при ней точно ничего бы не сказала, а вот дома........


----------



## Drongo (17 Ноя 2010)

alena написал(а):


> И даже, если бы я увидела, как мой молодой человек/будущий муж идет под ручку с девушкой/дамой, не стала бы устраивать сцен ревности.


Это так кажется, ревность такая перчинка, сама приползёт и тянуть не нужно.


----------



## iolka (17 Ноя 2010)

если всё спокойно и нормально, то смысла идти с ней подручку нет... любая провокация имеет корни... их стоит понять и задуматься я считаю)


----------



## alena (17 Ноя 2010)

На улице может быть гололед, девушка - бывшая одноклассница, с которой парень/муж несколько лет не виделся. И что? Он, как истинный джентльмен, должен подать даме руку. Просто, честность должна быть в отношениях. И доверие.


----------



## iolka (17 Ноя 2010)

доверие без сомнения, но вопросы возникнут и я их задам, так как не люблю тени... плюс конечно приму к сведению погоду и не только её... автоматически проведу анализ всего)))), а там видно будет...


----------



## Mila (18 Ноя 2010)

Выскажу и я свое мнение...


alena написал(а):


> Девушка должна и имеет право общаться и с ребятами, и с подругами.



Правильно и это не поддается обсуждению, так как было бы абсурдно утверждать обратное.



alena написал(а):


> И даже, если бы я увидела, как мой молодой человек/будущий муж идет под ручку с девушкой/дамой, не стала бы устраивать сцен ревности.


Грамотно.



alena написал(а):


> Пригласила бы обоих домой, накормила, напоила чаем и в теплой домашней обстановке попыталась бы разговорить гостью


 Я бы так не сделала.



alena написал(а):


> А из-за глупой ревности может разбиться семья или отношения с парнем прекратятся.


Очень разумно.




iolka написал(а):


> посмотрела бы как смотрят друг на друга,



Ответ на весь вопрос. 


iolka написал(а):


> при ней точно ничего бы не сказала, а вот дома.......


 Молодец!



alena написал(а):


> Просто, честность должна быть в отношениях. И доверие.


Основной постулат жизни.



iolka написал(а):


> автоматически проведу анализ всего)))



Всего не стоит. Можно такого накопать. Надо просто разобраться, что такое измена...

_Добавлено через 21 минуту 28 секунд_
*А ведь тема серьезная оказалась, не все так просто..*

*Попалась мне статья интересная на эту тему. Я в ней ничего изменять не буду. Все как есть, ...как в жизни. Это мнение мужчины и он вправе так думать, а мы вправе либо принять, либо нет.*

Вот статья....

*Измена… Что же такое измена? Предательство или нечто другое? Как простить измену? И стоит ли её вообще прощать?*






Эх… Такая неприятная тема как “Измена” коснулась и меня. Да во взаимоотношениях так бывает. Так что пишу очень свежие мысли по этому поводу, т.к. долго рассуждал сам и за пивом с моих хорошим другом. Сразу скажу что до сентября 2010 года я был уверен что измена = пошла(-ол) на хрен… С предисловием покончено.
И так – измена. Я бы выделил тут пару моментов.



> 1.Измена – нарушение определённых условий, которые были оговорены и приняты обоими сторонами.
> 2.Измена – вступление в половой контакт(признания в любви) с парнем/девушкой при наличии постоянного партнёра.



Я склоняюсь к совокупности этих 2 вариантов. Когда я завязываю отношения, я всегда оговариваю 1 пункт. ЭТО ВАЖНО. Но в тоже время если я встречаюсь с девушкой больше месяца, то если она переспит с другим парнем – я буду считать это изменой. И по-большому счёту буду прав. Нужно отличать отношения от времяпровождения вместе. Это не одно и тоже.

Теперь исходя из этого, я хочу поговорить о том, стоит ли прощать измену.

После того как моя девушка мне изменила, я долго думал что мне делать. До этого момента я считал что если мы расстанемся мне будет плохо пару дней и всё. Но после того, как узнаёшь такие известия – агрессия переполняет и хочется отомстить. Вот тут переломный момент. Или вы мстите и доказываете сами себе, что любой может поломать ваш устой и манипулировать вами, либо вы доказываете себе что ваш внутренний стержень не зависит не от кого кроме вас. Все кто думает, что это легко –

(а) Не любили и

(б) Не были в такой ситуации и

(в) Слишком плохо себя знают.

Знаете, любой человек может ошибиться. И возможно и она(он) ошиблись. Вы не экстрасенс чтобы сразу определить так это или вам вешают лапшу. Но… Я поступил следующим образом. Когда понял, что не очень хочу терять этого человека по многим причинам (важно понять, что это НЕ ТОЛЬКО СЕКС. Или если это всё что вас держит – уходите и ищите новую не задумываясь).

Я продолжил общение дальше… Не потому что меня просили остаться, говорили что любят и всё в таком духе. Скорее потому, что любая девушка и парень могут изменить. Тут вопрос времени и в том, насколько вы готовы совершенствоваться. Я конечно же поставил свои условия – которые были не слишком простые. И даже после всего этого, я очень часто вспоминаю о том что я узнал. Мозг непроизвольно рисует картинки о измене.

Тут главное чтобы девушка действительно поняла свою вину или хотя бы сделала вид. Её задача (если она вас любит) сделать так, чтобы вам показалось, что её измена – всего лишь плохой сон. Для этого ей нужно очень стараться. Вам и ей будет нелегко. Но если вы любите друг друга, и понимаете что сделали глупость ( обычно после неё лучше начинают понимать всё, когда есть шанс потерять то что имели), просто потерпите.

Я не экстрасенс. Я не знаю когда вам станет легче и станет ли вообще. Всё упирается в то, насколько быстро вы учитесь и развиваетесь. Я сделал свой выбор.

Да, теперь я внимательно слежу за своими чувствами и стараюсь держать дистанцию, по крайней мере пока, чтобы если вдруг что-то случится, я помашу ручкой и меня врят ли ещё увидят.

Но пока я доволен результатами, и не жалею что простил измену. Ведь я тоже делал ошибки, о которых потом жалел, но мне не давали 2-ого шанса… Хотя может я не сильно и просил Но, как говорится, как аукнется, так и откликнется.

Просто надо слышать друг друга, верить...

*Ну что бы не было совсем грустно*

Видео


----------



## Arbitr (18 Ноя 2010)

Mila написал(а):


> Я бы так не сделала.


а как бы сделала??))


Mila написал(а):


> Надо просто разобраться, что такое измена...


действительно, я думаю что это главный вопрос, что для каждого, точнее как определяется измена?


----------



## Mila (18 Ноя 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> а как бы сделала?



Домой к себе точно не пригласила бы совершенно чужого человека. Общалась бы с ними там, где встретила. А определить, кто есть кто, просто. 



iolka написал(а):


> посмотрела бы как смотрят друг на друга,





Arbitr написал(а):


> действительно, я думаю что это главный вопрос, что для каждого, точнее как определяется измена



Смотри пост выше. Я добавила статью, но пост склеился.:unknw:


----------



## Сашка (18 Ноя 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> что для каждого, точнее как определяется измена?


 Я отвечу. Для меня измена девушки - секс с другим мужчиной. это 100% повод для прекращения отношений.


----------



## Mila (18 Ноя 2010)

*Вот небольшая статистика:*


*Только секс на стороне:*
Мужчины – 33,3% Девушки – 25%

*Есть чувства к любовнице(ку):*
Мужчины – 30,4% Девушки – 25%

*Ушел(а) к любовнице(ку):*
Мужчины – 4,3% Девушки – 50%

*Только подумывал(а) изменить:*
Мужчины – 13% Девушки – 0%

*Даже не думал(а) изменять:*
Мужчины – 13% Девушки – 0%



Как видно, мужчины не намного больше изменяют, и как видно, что *мужская измена *планируется заранее.


----------



## зарина (18 Ноя 2010)

Mila написал(а):


> мужская измена планируется заранее.



И в этом вся соль 
А женщины вообще не врут


----------



## Drongo (18 Ноя 2010)

Как говорила одна моя знакомая.

Муж за дверью - уже не муж.

Думайте


----------



## Сашка (18 Ноя 2010)

Да женщины такие ходы проворачивать могут, ни один мужик до такого не додумается...



зарина написал(а):


> А женщины вообще не врут


Да ладно вам... лукавят тока слегка, с честнейшими глазами)))


----------



## Arbitr (18 Ноя 2010)

а я не вру, только говорю так чтоб думали то что мне нужно..


----------



## Drongo (18 Ноя 2010)

Mila написал(а):


> мужская измена планируется заранее


Как раз и нет, она спонтанная или же, на уровне вытолнутого птенца, его, мужика вытолкнула его половина(достала или пилила или ещё любые вещи раздражающие оного) и тут, он оказывается наедине со своими мыслями, и вот тут, может найтись "всепонимающая" женщина, с которой мужик почувствует снова себя человеком.

А вот женщины чётко понимают что изменяют, у них это запланированая измена. Потому что делает это назло ему, себе, ей.


----------



## Tiare (19 Ноя 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Как говорила одна моя знакомая.
> 
> Муж за дверью - уже не муж.
> 
> Думайте



Саша, не у всех же семей такие отношения... Если дело обстоит так, значит в этой семье не все в порядке... И это исключение из правил, я надеюсь


----------



## goredey (19 Ноя 2010)

*Drongo*, 


Tiare написал(а):


> Как говорила одна моя знакомая.


Какая у тебя плохая знакомая.))


----------



## Fox (19 Ноя 2010)

Мужская измена, то о чём всё знают и говорят. Мужики сволочи, мужики кобели. Всё это всем известно. Но если копнуть глубже,то станет понятно, что проблема не совсем в нас… или не только в нас.:mda:


----------



## Drongo (19 Ноя 2010)

Tiare написал(а):


> Саша, не у всех же семей такие отношения... Если дело обстоит так, значит в этой семье не все в порядке... И это исключение из правил, я надеюсь





goredey написал(а):


> Какая у тебя плохая знакомая.))


Нет, вы поняли буквально, это же на уровне морали. О том что нужно помнить женщине. Что муж за дверью - уже не муж(*не* муж в том плане, что *он* может уйти налево и т.д.)


----------



## Mila (19 Ноя 2010)

*Психология мужской измены*

Существует две причины по которым мужчина может изменить: неудовлетворённость (в широком смысле) отношениями и природный инстинкт. Казалось бы всё сложно и ничего с этим не поделаешь. Зов природы. А нет!

Мужчины гораздо более честны и более правильны в этом вопросе, в отличии от женщин. Это действительно так.

Если у вас всё хорошо в отношениях с девушкой, вам показывают свою любовь. Тогда мужская измена теряет смысл. Согласятся все мужчины (за исключением тех, у кого комплексы и кто пытается самоутвердиться). Инстинкт? По большому счёту больше прикрытие. 

Когда понимаете, что рядом с тобой та, которая совершенствуется, не пускает всё на самотёк, понимает тебя, разделяет твои увлечения и т.д. То инстинкт отпадёт, потому что поймёшь что рядом с тобой та, которую ты больше не найдёшь. Я понимаю, адреналин, вдруг не узнает, но… поверьте, это так.

*Как избежать измены парня* *(мнение мужчин)*

*Обращение к женщинам от мужчин*

Как же всё просто… ДЕВУШКИ, читайте и забудьте навсегда что такое _мужская измена_



> *1.Станьте более сексуальной ДЛЯ МУЖЧИН.* Вы не представляете насколько только из-за этого изменятся отношения.
> 
> *2.**НЕ пускайте всё на самотёк.* Если мы влюблены сегодня, не факт что завтра вы (женщины) сделаете что-то, что уменьшит нашу любовь на N %. И так по цепочке. Это относится и к мужчинам.
> 
> ...




PS. Это обращение можно воспринимать, как угодно. У каждого может быть свое мнение и свои взгляды. Ваше право согласиться или нет.

Интересно, а мужчины согласны или нет? А наши девушки? :mda:


----------



## akok (19 Ноя 2010)

Fox написал(а):


> Мужики сволочи, мужики кобели. Всё это всем известно.


Мы не такие, мы белые и пушистые 


Drongo написал(а):


> Нет, вы поняли буквально, это же на уровне морали.


Мораль это то, что воспитывается в каждом из нас. Кому претит изменять, а кому и ... муж/жена за дверь...


Mila написал(а):


> Мужчины гораздо более честны и более правильны в этом вопросе, в отличии от женщин. Это действительно так.


Да, мы такие. И согласны.


----------



## alena (21 Ноя 2010)

> Мы не такие, мы белые и пушистые


Кстати, о белых и пушистых.
Вспомнила гр. Стимул и их песню "Видано-Невидано".

"Ты нарисовала мой портрет словесный, но вследствии
Я обнаружил колосcальные несоответствия
С самим собою... ты видела меня с другою,
Может быть не будем превращать спальню в поле боя?

Сейчас припомню... ну конечно, то была соседка,
По лестничной клетке, с просьбой одолжить салфетки.
Ничего такого, видишь?
Вечно ты повод ищешь!
Ну и что с того, что она была в белье нижнем?

Так жара стояла как в Калькутте,
Может забудем
эту историю и больше ворошить не будем
прошлое.
Ничего я пошлого
не сделал, хватит объяснять тебе
Как я оказался с ней в кровати.

Гнусные намеки не прокатят - Мы решили дружно
вместе поискать салфетки на постели под подушкой.
Почему она при этом извивалась и стонала?
Ногу прищемила, даже жаль бедняжку стало...

Ей было больно, ну довольно, начинаю злиться.
Все тебе мерещется, а я ни в чем не провинился!
Хоть бы извинилась, для приличия...
Ну вот, отлично,
может быть не стоит ставить крест на жизни личной?! "

Можно послушать песню:

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1258759.html?v=b056a4d393c482aa21b77b4682c577aa


----------

